# Steaming milk..



## matt- (Apr 21, 2012)

I didn't realise how many variables there are with milk and not sure which is easier to tame- women or milk??


----------



## Obsy (May 21, 2012)

Milk! Us women are a dark art!


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

What are you struggling with?


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

May be struggling with diffusing an Improvised Explosive Device.

ian


----------



## matt- (Apr 21, 2012)

I'm getting better but it's taken ages! got the hang of steamed with microfoam at the correct ratio (for me?) for cappuccinos.. now moved onto almost liquid microfoam and practising latte art. I bought my Gaggia classic last September so it's taken a long time but my coffee has come on greatly- latte art? another couple of years maybe!


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Have you fitted the rancilio steam wand Matt? I find it much better than the standard Classic wand that comes as standard.


----------



## matt- (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks, yes I fitted the Rancilio one.. It does seem to depend quite a bit on where I 'catch' (or don't) the steam stat-

I'd like to have a go on a commercial machine sometime to see how I would get on!


----------



## matt- (Apr 21, 2012)

Obsy said:


> Milk! Us women are a dark art!


I do say I almost AM one after working with 20 women for the last 18 years!!


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Water with a drop of washing-up liquid in it will let you practice your frothing skills without "breaking the bank" with milk.


----------



## sekiller (Jul 19, 2012)

the Rancilio wand really made a difference for me. But I usually start before the stat shows that the boiler reached the temp for steaming.


----------

